# Binson Echorec 2 Repair



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Would anyone know if someone in Canada could fix a Binson Echorec2. I think it might be a fairly easy repair as you can see the Echo Decaying in the "Magic Eye" but no echo comes out. I would send it to Britain but shipping with Insurance is $450 one way.


----------



## fenderfred (Apr 22, 2021)

ledfloyd said:


> Would anyone know if someone in Canada could fix a Binson Echorec2. I think it might be a fairly easy repair as you can see the Echo Decaying in the "Magic Eye" but no echo comes out. I would send it to Britain but shipping with Insurance is $450 one way.


Hello, do you still have your Echorec?


----------

